# Audi S3...... wheels updated!!!



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Yo!

Been a while since I posted any details at all. This one is not every in depth, just a weekly wash.

The roads up here have been layered with salt for the past month or so and even though it's only been 7 days since its last wash, my car was thick with road grime.

I also got my wheels back a few weeks ago from being re-furbished / coated black. So wanted to show them off!! These were treated to 3 coats of BF All Metal Sealant prior to them going back on the car.

Anyway, as usual the car was foamed using Megs hyperwash then rinsed clean. Washed using Megs shampoo plus 2BM, rinsed again. Dried using PB luxury drying towel with a spray of Dodo Juice - Red mist.

Tyres cleaned / scrubbed with APC. Wheels cleaned with Gloss It signature wheel gel. Tyres then dressed with Gloss It Signature Tyre gloss.

Not much photos but I am sure you can see a slight difference between the before and afters.
















































































































































































































Thanks for looking :thumb:

Kev


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice mate - Stunning motor :thumb:






.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

:argie: very nice Kev the wheels finish the s3 off nicley


----------



## Solvent Sid (Jul 20, 2009)

Stunning love the a3 in white my next one will be white. The black rims really set it off. You a member of audisport? :thumb:


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Very nice mate.

White s3 runs about here with the same colour scheme as yourself.

Good job, will be dirty again tomorrow tho! 

Gotta love the salt on the roads!


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

very nice car with nice wheels.... my opinion now but i think the wheels would look better with black centre caps, imo, not trying to offend


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

rw74 said:


> Stunning love the a3 in white my next one will be white. The black rims really set it off. You a member of audisport? :thumb:


Sure am, but most of my time is spent on here :lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Nice gloves! :-D


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

looks affa...






















nice... get at fleer pinted...:thumb:


----------



## ben1988 (Jan 28, 2009)

love the wheels mate finish it off nicely


----------



## Solvent Sid (Jul 20, 2009)

KKM said:


> Sure am, but most of my time is spent on here :lol:


Good stuff i am the opposite i live on audi sport lol :thumb:


----------



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

Fookin lovely wheels Chief!


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

StuaR32t said:


> looks affa...
> 
> nice... get at fleer pinted...:thumb:


its on my to do list........


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Clark said:


> Nice gloves! :-D


You're too kind!!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Looking good Kev, nice to see you keeping on top of it.

Wheredya get the alloys done, local?


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

looks stunning! Will never get bored of white s3's 

looks like the writing on the caliper has faded


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

ALANSHR said:


> Looking good Kev, nice to see you keeping on top of it.
> 
> Wheredya get the alloys done, local?


cheers

I used Motorwerks, they send them away to Pristine. They have done a cracking job.


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

L.J. said:


> looks stunning! Will never get bored of white s3's
> 
> looks like the writing on the caliper has faded


Nah nothing faded yet. Must be the lighting dude. :thumb:


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

Love the look of the new S3..... your a very lucky man!!


----------



## gordy1984 (Jun 4, 2008)

nice mate


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

tom_k said:


> :argie: very nice Kev the wheels finish the s3 off nicley


cheers :thumb:


----------



## chris3boro (May 12, 2008)

Well that's just filth, stunning!


----------



## P33ULC (Dec 14, 2009)

Andy_RX8 said:


> White s3 runs about here with the same colour scheme as yourself.


Thats my mates car youve seen! Looks very similar except he still has the chrome on his front grill. Hes had his remapped and has a VF intake. Its about 310bhp just now. We were at crail in it a few weeks back.

This is his car:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

in a word,STUNNING:argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## Darkus (Sep 25, 2009)

Loving the wheels - I was gonna get a set of those for my golf


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

... i feel a remap coming... 

Do it! do it!


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Aye aye McMurray i saw you going about with these done, not my tastes as you know prefer the standard colour.

A client of mine has a new blue S3 which is lowered and chipped and he tells me it really shifts after being re-mapped.

Ill be round soon for a natter and a beer.

Gav


----------



## steve8582 (Jun 28, 2007)

Saw this yesterday at the Cloggy in Dyce. Looking good :thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

StuaR32t said:


> ... i feel a remap coming...
> 
> Do it! do it!


...........I will see what Santa brings...........


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

steve8582 said:


> Saw this yesterday at the Cloggy in Dyce. Looking good :thumb:


cheers :thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Detail Ecosse said:


> Aye aye McMurray i saw you going about with these done, not my tastes as you know prefer the standard colour.
> 
> A client of mine has a new blue S3 which is lowered and chipped and he tells me it really shifts after being re-mapped.
> 
> ...


Yeah seriously thinking about a remap, but after the state of my last set of tyres, I think the last thing I need is more power to play with.

Watch this space.

ok cool, thats about 6 weeks overdue now!!


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

I know i know lol

Holiday avatar pic i see.


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Detail Ecosse said:


> I know i know lol
> 
> Holiday avatar pic i see.


Yeah Audrina was staying in the same hotel as us..........:lol:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

^ Wow Patridge holidays in Torremolinos...........


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Detail Ecosse said:


> ^ Wow Patridge holidays in Torremolinos...........


Puerto Portals, come on get it right!! :lol:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> Very nice indeed :thumb:


thank you sir :thumb:


----------



## S3 P1 LRD (Dec 16, 2009)

Andy_RX8 said:


> Very nice mate.
> 
> White s3 runs about here with the same colour scheme as yourself.
> 
> ...


Yeah thats ma S3:wave:, but ma centres r black lol


----------



## S3 P1 LRD (Dec 16, 2009)

KKM said:


> thank you sir :thumb:


car looks the boyyy :thumb:


----------



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

Wheels look good Kev, need to get those centres painted though! :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

That's what I told him - the boy's got no taste!


----------



## mr-ponting (Jun 15, 2009)

Same colour scheme as my Corsa D, Sexy 
Love S3's!


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Keith CSL said:


> Wheels look good Kev, need to get those centres painted though! :thumb:


 .........not another one wanting me to get the centres painted!! :lol:

cheers!!


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Clark said:


> That's what I told him - the boy's got no taste!


aye, good een!!


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Great car. Nice Wheels


----------



## thechief (Oct 27, 2005)

Kev, 

That looks ace. I've got shot of my mini JCW (that's a story in itself though) and getting a white 335i next week, can see myself doing something similar with the wheels 

Cheers,

Bruce


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

KKM said:


> .........not another one wanting me to get the centres painted!! :lol:
> 
> cheers!!


Car is minted Kev. Have seen it around Dyce a few times.

The centres are spot on as they are, looks factory 

What you need is some H&R lowering springs.


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Cars looking awsome with your wheels coated black. Good choice, H&R's would finish it off nicely :thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

thechief said:


> Kev,
> 
> That looks ace. I've got shot of my mini JCW (that's a story in itself though) and getting a white 335i next week, can see myself doing something similar with the wheels
> 
> ...


cheers :thumb:

........... That will be fun in the snow dude!! :lol:


----------



## nick30 (Nov 26, 2009)

nice job on a nice car, love the garage too! 

i can ecco peoples thoughts on H&R's they make the S3 look and handle far better, i myself have them also on my Ed30 and theyre well worth the spondoolies. As if you need convincing anymore check out a revo dealer for a free trial, its the danglies! :driver:


----------



## The Detail (Nov 19, 2008)

looks cool , like the wheels as they are, 


paint the garage floor next !


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Mark M said:


> Car is minted Kev. Have seen it around Dyce a few times.
> 
> The centres are spot on as they are, looks factory
> 
> What you need is some H&R lowering springs.


Cheers Mark.

Watch this space..........


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

nick30 said:


> nice job on a nice car, love the garage too!
> 
> i can ecco peoples thoughts on H&R's they make the S3 look and handle far better, i myself have them also on my Ed30 and theyre well worth the spondoolies. As if you need convincing anymore check out a revo dealer for a free trial, its the danglies! :driver:


Spoke to the local Revo dealer, figures are awesome for the cash you pay...... just the warranty issues that bother me TBH.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Looking mighty fine Kev:thumb:


----------



## nick30 (Nov 26, 2009)

KKM said:


> Spoke to the local Revo dealer, figures are awesome for the cash you pay...... just the warranty issues that bother me TBH.


it did me but i got a select plus switch to revert back to standard when visiting dealers, havent had one problem and dealers never knew it was there. i think they would know now my car has been modified by the exhaust! i went stage 2 with Blueflame TBE and you know about it :devil:

you can play with the timing/fuel/boost ratios to get the car exactly how you want it! you get an immobiliser function andive also got a valet map to on mine so if i leave it with someone i dont trust (like the misses!) there is no power at all!! i have mine on 959 but as the S3 has a bigger intercooler 969 is a good one the guys use. The trial is only a percentage to get you in though so not full potential, if you want to try the full map you need to go out in someones car really. if your anywhere near middle england then i would suggest ringing up VagTech near milton keynes as they are very cometitive with price and offer a sterling service! :thumb:

i should be a sales man blowing Revos trumpet so much but seriously it really is that good! if your anywhere near high wycombe i can show you if you need


----------



## RobA3 (Jun 14, 2007)

Looks lovely mate


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

nick30 said:


> it did me but i got a select plus switch to revert back to standard when visiting dealers, havent had one problem and dealers never knew it was there. i think they would know now my car has been modified by the exhaust! i went stage 2 with Blueflame TBE and you know about it :devil:
> 
> you can play with the timing/fuel/boost ratios to get the car exactly how you want it! you get an immobiliser function andive also got a valet map to on mine so if i leave it with someone i dont trust (like the misses!) there is no power at all!! i have mine on 959 but as the S3 has a bigger intercooler 969 is a good one the guys use. The trial is only a percentage to get you in though so not full potential, if you want to try the full map you need to go out in someones car really. if your anywhere near middle england then i would suggest ringing up VagTech near milton keynes as they are very cometitive with price and offer a sterling service! :thumb:
> 
> i should be a sales man blowing Revos trumpet so much but seriously it really is that good! if your anywhere near high wycombe i can show you if you need


I doubt very much that I will be down in your neck of the woods....

Will wait to do the mods when all this snow goes. Thanks for your input so far.

:thumb:


----------



## garytc78 (Jan 6, 2010)

I want one now


----------



## GregP (Mar 24, 2008)

Very nice Kev :thumb:,defo looks the dogs now you have the wheels done !!!


----------

